
Ask HN: Resources for learning Computer Networking ? - eloyyy
I am looking for resources for getting a good background in computer networking. I did some research and the best thing I found is class cs144 from Stanford (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cs144.github.io&#x2F;): Introduction to Computer Networking.<p>Since the class is not open for enrollment right now, my plan is to watch the Youtube classes (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;playlist?list=PLvFG2xYBrYAQCyz4Wx3NPoYJOFjvU7g2Z) and to complete the labs and assignments.
The priority being to do the labs and assignments since I learn by doing. Now here are my questions:<p>- Is it a good approach?
- Any other relevant resources I should check?
- I did not find any labs&#x2F;assignments solutions to verify my code for cs144. Anyone aware of some clean solutions?<p>Thanks for the help!
======
a3n
[https://beej.us/guide/](https://beej.us/guide/)

------
RMPR
Computer Networking a top down approach, currently it's the 7th edition iirc

